# Genetics in quarter horses



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Name? Link?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh heck.. thought i put that on there. His name is Old Fred. It was on the Americas horse Daily. One of the quarter horse sites. I first saw it in 'Cowboy Magazine. The issue talked about how quarter horses change America or such,dont remember the exact article name, it also talked about Traveler and a few other of the horses the were the basis for the Quarter horses, and I think it said this horse was one of the Sires in Peter McQue lineage. People usually just go back to the horses that became Registered as Quarters, and dont go back to the horses prior the registry.  Its interesting info for those into genetics.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Links.. hope they work. 
americashorsedaily.com aqha.com/aboutContenet -pages
all breed pedigrees has some info
www.icaainc.com


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

dont use the bottom link, it does not come up to what I saw earlier.. must have been some more to the link that i missed. You can also search quarter horse legends. look at these horses too .. Baldy, Della Moore, Colonels smokin gunn (gunner), Midnight , and Waggoner.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Another one people don't think about is Plaudette - Plaudette Quarter Horse

















She was the dam to AQHA foals as well as Bright Eyes Brother whose sire is also an AQHA horse. Bright Eyes Brother Appaloosa


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

ND , yes,, I was spelling her name wrong ! there was one called old app or ole app .. but cannot find that horse. And people say that quarter horses dont have these genetics.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here are a few other foundation sires:








This is Yellow Jacket, he was a noted match racer and became one of the most influential sires in the industry. Some of his most noteable sons are Cowboy P-12, Blackburn, and Strait Horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a horse bred back to him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Check out the description on the Plaudette mare in her history, Mare by Old Fred. 
Listed as Quarter but look at the color PAL APP RO .
so these colors are genetic in the Quarter horse. So the crooked jagged white marks mean sabino ? or is that rabicano ? hmmm..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Check out the description on the Plaudette mare in her history, Mare by Old Fred.
> Listed as Quarter but look at the color PAL APP RO .
> so these colors are genetic in the Quarter horse. So the crooked jagged white marks mean sabino ? or is that rabicano ? hmmm..


Hard to tell from the old pic but to me she looks tobiano frame sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Another one people don't think about is Plaudette - Plaudette Quarter Horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know her- she's in my horse's pedigree 8 generations back 

ETA- Actually, Old Fred and Yellow Jacket are in there too. :lol:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Another one people don't think about is Plaudette - Plaudette Quarter Horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and guess who Plaudette got her color from? Old Fred, of course.

Haha - I have to laugh every time Old Fred comes up...he is without a doubt responsible for more Paint/pinto characteristics in Quarterhorses and Appies than any other horse, and he has quite a legacy because his lines are prepotent as heck. As you know, generations later, you can still spot BEB/MB bloodlines in an Appy...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's another guy you guy's cant forget about. Though he is very typical in colour, he is very famous and shows up in every pedigree probably just as much as the Joe Reed line does, and Old Fred's too... This is Peter McCue


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peter McCue:
Peter Mccue Quarter Horse


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Hard to tell from the old pic but to me she looks tobiano frame sabino.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's splash and varnish.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> She's splash and varnish.


Oh I see I didn't know she had appy genetics but I was struggling with that last night is it splash or frame.  I thought maybe frame because of the colts broad blaze. But splash makes sense Ty Posiedon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You can somewhat see his tall socks, so I would say his blaze is caused by splash over frame. 

And she passed on her Appy genes to Bright Eyes Brother, pictured above, giving him a blanket although both of his parents are QHs. A current living example of a QH with a blanket is Reminic In Spots.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> You can somewhat see his tall socks, so I would say his blaze is caused by splash over frame.
> 
> And she passed on her Appy genes to Bright Eyes Brother, pictured above, giving him a blanket although both of his parents are QHs. A current living example of a QH with a blanket is Reminic In Spots.


You teach me something new all the time thank you


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I looked up Reminic In Spots on all breed pedigree... Turns out his dad is a sorrel, and his mom is a varnish roan.... Here is what they said about the mother:
"Reg as bay with AQHA. Started to roan out at about 8 years of age. Varnish/LP (appaloosa) roan. There is LP-roan in the QH breed, but not in her immediate pedigree, so apparently there was a mixup. Or, several generations never recorded the fact that they roaned out. Her pedigree traces at least 8 times to the Coke Roberds breeding program (which had known LP-roans)."


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I just looked up Reminic In Spots on all breed pedigree. His father is a regular sorrel, but turns out the mom is a varnish roan... Here's what they said about her:
"Reg as bay with AQHA. Started to roan out at about 8 years of age. Varnish/LP (appaloosa) roan. There is LP-roan in the QH breed, but not in her immediate pedigree, so apparently there was a mixup. Or, several generations never recorded the fact that they roaned out. Her pedigree traces at least 8 times to the Coke Roberds breeding program (which had known LP-roans)."


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*more ..*

found this pic, of Reminic in spots, and if you google him there is an article, and it has links to other spotted quarter horses..


----------

